# أنا أم أبي



## Twin (15 أغسطس 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي كل أخوتي*​
*أنا أم أبي* *هذا عنوان وليس أكثر ...........*
*قد يمر عليك دون يترك أي شعور بداخلك *
*ولكنة لدي أنا قد أثر في بشكل* ر*هيب* *أنا أم أبي*
*ولذلك قد رأيت أن أكتب لكم*.
*فهل كل ما أنا فيه مني أنا ام من أبي أسمي-شكلي-عقلي-شخصيتي.........؟؟؟؟*

*كل هذا من أبي وكل هذا تحت بند واحد وهو....؟*
*أنا الذي أخترتك ولست أنت الذي أخترتني*
*أخترتك لكي تكون لي تكون أبني فأنت الأناء الذي أخترتة مختارةً لي*
*أتعلمون قد ينتاب أحدنا شعور بأنة الأفضل الأجمل الأكثر أثارة ويذيد الشيطان علية هذا الشعور*
*كي يهفو عالياً ويهفو ولا يري أحداً مثلة وفجاءً....؟*
*يري نفسة علي الأرض منطرح كسير ولا يجد أحداً يقيمة أو حتي يجد أح بجانبة *
*ويبكي ويبكي ويبكي ... ولا أحد يسمعة حتي يتملكةاليأس* *وهذا ما يريدة الشيطان* 
*ولكن هل هذا ما يريدة المخلص أبي*

*بالطبع لا فهو القائل..*
*أنا أتيت لأخلص ما قد هلك*
*وكل ما هو لي لا يستطيع أحداً أن ينتزعة من يدي*
*فلا توجد قوة علي وجة الأرض ووجة السماء تستطيع أن تخطف من ...*
*دعي علية أسمي*

*قد تكون تعبت من الأختبارات والتجارب وقد تكون تعبت من ضياعك فأنت تائه عن الطريق*
*وقد تكون جرحت من الملل والأشياء المتكررة في حياتك وقد تكون يأست من ظروفك الدامية المتجددة وقد تكون...............*
*وقد تقول أين أبي ؟ أين هو ؟ ... وتتسأل؟؟؟ لماذا هو بعيد..؟ لماذا لم ياتي ليعينني..؟ لماذا....؟*

*ولكي تتعرف علي الأجابة ي*
*جب أن تدرك ما هي الأخطاء التي فعلت بنا هكذا*
*وتتعرف علي الخطأ الأكبر في حياتك...؟ بل وتعترف به*
*وهو أنك نظرت يميناً ويساراً وأعلي وأسفل ولكنك لم تنظر داخلك *
*فأبيك بداخلك فمسكنه في قلبك بين طياته يختبئ خلف الضلوع هو هناك*
*فهذا مكانه المفضل هو متمتع بوجوده في قلبك هو هناك*
*فهذا الخطأ كبير وليس سهلاً فهو خطأ مجرح ودامي فهو قد صلب أبيك من جديد*
*فكيف يكون أبيك بداخلك *
*وتذهب تبحث عنه بين القفار حيث*
*الذل والمهانة حيث الشقي والجراح كيـــــــــــــــــف* *؟*
*فهل أدركت الأن لماذا كان كل هذا؟......* *ياليتك تكون*

*فأنــــــــــــــــــــــا ام أبـــــــــــــــــــي عفواً*
*أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــت ام أبــــــــــــــــــــــيك*
*هل أدركت أنت ام أبيك*
*فهو من أجلك قد أتي وظهر في الجسد وعاش بيننا مثلنا وشرب من كأسنا وعذب *
*بدلاً عنا وصلب ومات وقبر وقام وصعد وجلس عن يمين أبيه*
*وكل هذا كان من أجلنا*
*من أجلنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*ومن أجل الجميع*
*أمين*​
*أذكرني في صلاتك*
*أخوك التوأم *​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا بيك معانا في المنتدي

موضوع جميل يا امير فكري

بس مكانه هنا مش مناسب 

سوف اقوم بنقله لمنتدي المرشد الروحي

وتقبل فائق التحية والاحترام*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*مشاركة رائعة لبداية من عضو جديد مثلك*

*يا ريت ما تحرم البقية من بركة قراءة مثل هذه المواضيع المفيدة روحيا*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Zayer (16 أغسطس 2006)

ذكرني عنوان الموضوع  

بأم ابيها  سلام الله عليها


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خير ان عنوان الموضوع اذكرك بشئ, اتمنى ان محتوى الموضوع يعطي ادراكك شئ لم يكن في ذاركتك مسبقا...*


----------



## amira oncy (23 أغسطس 2006)

امير هل ثشعر انك وحيد فى تلك الدنيا الكبيرة؟ ياريت تسمع غريبا عشت فى الدنيا نزيلا مثل ابائى ل لانى احيانا اشعر بمثل اﻻحساس ولكن مع تلك التر نيمةﻻ اشعر سوى ان قلبى يطير من السعادة موضوعك جميل جيدا ربنا معاك


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً للكل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*شكراً للكل..............................*
*وخاصة الزعماء والمصرين*
*وأعذروني أني وضعتة في مكان خاطئ*
*أصلها كانت أول مشاركة لي*
*شكراً علي مروركم*
*صلولي *​*سلام*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> *فأبيك بداخلك فمسكنه في قلبك بين طياته يختبئ خلف الضلوع هو هناك*
> *فهذا مكانه المفضل هو متمتع بوجوده في قلبك هو هناك*


أكيد يارب..

أشكرك للموضوع المُعزى
ربنا يباركم
موضوع مُعزى خالص
ربنا يبارك


----------

